# Swarm trap success rates?



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

You have the same question as I do. Another question is: I know this is a broad question, but does anyone have experience with setting traps on public property such as county parks?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's like fishing. Once you find a good spot set a lot of them there. All in all I'd say I catch some in about one in five with just setting them out at random. More when you find a good spot.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had only 2 seasons of trapping, and have caught one swarm. I have some traps in agricultural areas, woodlands, and in the city. the city trap is the one that actually caught bees. I wouldn't bank on swarm traps as my only source of bees, but it sure is nice to have a $100 ball of bees fly right into a box I made


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually have 40-50% catch on them. Some spots are consistent year after year, while others are a flop. If I check them often I have caught up to 3 swarms in the same spot, just keep removing the swarm box and putting up a new one.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

My catch rate on random places that I think has enough bee activity to justify setting one is about the same as MB, places where I've caught some before is more like three in five. I also will set two in a place that I caught them last year to get the after-swarms. I carry an extra one when I'm checking traps and when I find a box full of bees I replace it with an empty and often get another one within a week. As stated, just like fishing some years suck some don't. This year with the roller-coaster weather in February it may suck for feral swarms, hope I'm wrong. Good luck


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I also run a bee removal company which also collects swarms. I have gone so far as to plot out the swarm catches over the years on a map. I will place swarm traps in the "swarm cluster" areas. This has increased my swarm catches and every little advantage helps.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

I agree with what Michael Bush said. The fact is that you want to give yourself the edge just like fishing. Some science and some luck. The science part will help you. Our Swarm Commander Premium Swarm Lure is getting really good reviews at catching swarm. Check out this thread:http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...Does-It-Really-Work&highlight=swarm+commander


----------

